# Manuscript pencils ?



## bcarwell (Aug 17, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a pencil suitable for old-fashioned music writing ? Preferably a mechanical one. I am aware of the legendary "Blackwing" pencils, never tried one, but the conventional pencils I've tried don't seem to mark dark enough or wide enough for noteheads. Tnx.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 17, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> Can anyone suggest a pencil suitable for old-fashioned music writing ? Preferably a mechanical one. I am aware of the legendary "Blackwing" pencils, never tried one, but the conventional pencils I've tried don't seem to mark dark enough or wide enough for noteheads. Tnx.






Love these. Been using them for writing scores for 6 years. Cheap, show up nicely on paper, I've used them in live sessions to mark changes, they are great.

Mike


----------



## careyford (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm a Blackwing user. I prefer the Blackwing Palomino for music. The original 602 is wonderful and great for text. I used it for 20 years for music before the Palomino came out. Both make a quick, dark mark. For mechanical the only thing I've found I like is a Kohinoor, but I've been thinking about trying this one that has a 2mm led and is recommended for engineering and art: http://pencils.com/product/caran-d-ache-fixpencil/


----------



## sinkd (Aug 17, 2015)

Mirado Black Warrior #2 (I know you said mechanical, but all I have to do is sharpen a handful of these and, well...):


----------



## Reegs (Aug 17, 2015)

I second Farkle's suggestion for the Pentel drafting pencils. I like the 0.7mm lead though.


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks to all for responding. I now have the Black Warrior and Pentel I'm trying out.
For those of you following Alain Mayrand (alainmayrand.com, gettingthescore.com, scoreclub.net; he also has a Star Wars Score Study video series discussed in V.I. in anticipation of the new Star Wars movie)- I have a couple questions.

1) What is the writing implement he is using such as in the video #4 at 1:45. Appears to have a cap and makes very large black.legible note heads.

2) In his Scoreclub.net website he has a composer training Module 1 video wherein he appears to be using some sort of tablet for notating freehand. Anyone know what that might be ?

Seems like a nit but I really like his tools.

Bob


----------



## careyford (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob, just message Alain. I'm sure he'll happy to tell you.


----------



## kenm (Aug 19, 2015)

My favorite is the Pentel Graph 1000 "For Pro": http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Drafting-Pencil-Graph-PG1005/dp/B0013NFZU8.


----------



## cmillar (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a thought.... I've been using the Pilot 'Frixion' 07mm erasable ink pen for about a year. Love it! 
It has a built in eraser that really works.

So, no more pencil sharpners, breaking leads on mechanical pens, etc. etc.

I tried the 05mm, but didn't like it as much.

The erasable ink 'flows' quickly, and even looks like lead.

Check it out if you can.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 24, 2015)

cmillar said:


> Here's a thought.... I've been using the Pilot 'Frixion' 07mm erasable ink pen for about a year. Love it!


Just don't leave your music near a heat source


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 24, 2015)

Will try them folks. Many thanks

 !

BTW Alain was kind enough to respond (Star Wars tutorials). He is using a Papermate Titanium with 7mm 2B lead. (Also, BTW, on his website

 videos he also let me know he uses a Wacom Intuos tablet with Photo Shop Elements for some nice, clear on camera sketching.

I guess this topic has been beaten to death now. To CMillar, very interesting suggestion

. I had thought about possibilities of a disposable ink pen IFF it erased well, and you have now answered that.

Also, in the course of my search I ran across a thing that holds five pencils in parallel so you can draw quick staffs on regular paper (don't ask me why you would need to do so- I guess before cheap printers ?) One was made in Germany, didn't work so hot- I think maybe because it was pecil. I'd bet if you installed

 ink Sharpies in it, it would work much better. The contraptions even have a name (starts with "R") but I forgot what it was.

Thanks again all for your helpful input.

Bob


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had a Staedler drafting pencil for years, and I believe it's essentially the same as the Pentel one.

But it's really the softness of the lead that makes the difference. I have a vintage Parker mechanical pencil too - it goes with the fountain pens I like to write with - and the line thickness is negligible with these pencils.

Actually, regular wood pencils are just as good for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2015)

Also, the Staedler drafting eraser is great. It doesn't smudge, and it lasts years before you have to replace the eraser.


----------



## jsaras (Aug 24, 2015)

I still have a box of the Berol Electronic Scorer pencils. The name of the pencil is deliciously ironic.


----------



## Aquatone (Aug 25, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> Can anyone suggest a pencil suitable for old-fashioned music writing ? Preferably a mechanical one. I am aware of the legendary "Blackwing" pencils, never tried one, but the conventional pencils I've tried don't seem to mark dark enough or wide enough for noteheads. Tnx.



I use the Blackwing 602 reissue by Palomino. I use the long point sharpener. I keep extra erasers to extend the pencil life. On a score, I sharpen several. I use the worn down points for note heads and sharper for stems and such. Basically, I start with sharp pencils to sketch out what I write. Worn points fill in. It seems tedious but works efficiently, for me. The scanned score looks like ink.

For quick work and generally, I keep the pencil at an angle. As it wears, a chisel point develops. I can use a calligraphic approach by turning the pencils. My favorite thing about the 602 is the smoothness or lack of friction. Less hand fatigue. I find the line is less prone to smudge or fade over time with handling or storage like other pencils. 

I mainly use pencil and paper when working with private students. Of course, working away from the computer has it's own aesthetic. Otherwise, I'll use Sibelius. Buy a couple. You have to try writing utensils to find what works for you and what your penmanship can do with them. Cheap enough to experiment.

Also, the paper is important. That is another topic for another day.


----------



## scoringdreams (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.jetpens.com/Uni-Kuru-Toga-Auto-Lead-Rotation-Mechanical-Pencil-0.5-mm-Violet/pd/13400


----------

